# Getting Ready to Roll



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well folks it's time to roll again. The ole Outback is once again calling my name begging for some road time. Where are we going you ask, first stop is Round Rock, Texas to take a couple of banjo lessons from Texas State Banjo Champion Rolf Sieker. After that no telling where we will end up everything is game at this point.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have a nice trip Vern. Think about me while your pickin' your banjo down in the Texas heat, while I'm trying not to freeze to death in this cold spell!









I need to move...


----------



## ngc1514 (Sep 10, 2003)

We are having the coldest weather of the season (so far) in Atlanta. Ok, so it's not North Dakota cold(!), but it's still dropping down into the 20's and that's chilly for us.

What's keeping me going is the upcoming trip to the Florida Keys in February. Heading down to spend a week at the Winter Star Party on West Summerland (around mile marker 34 and the island right before you get to Big Pine.)

Be leaving on 2/14 and returning to Atlanta on 2/22 and can't wait!

Eric


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*"Florida Keys"* Ya sure know how to make a grown man cry Eric.







Kathy and I are Advanced Divers and I have been wanting to go to the Keys and go diving.

Pete, we will be thinking of ya. You know this year the weather has really been crazy down here, a week ago we saw 81 and this week it's been between 27 and 52. The later part of the week it's suppose to be between 67 and 74.







To travel you have to pack 4 seasons of cloths.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'd sure like a full FLORIDA KEYS CAMPING REVIEW upon your return, Eric! I want to do an RV trip down there sometime. We were just down in MIAMI a couple weeks ago, and talked about driving down the KEYS to check out future recreation!
Ok...now I'm REALLY JEALOUS!









We are going to have a heatwave this weekend. It's supposed to reach 30 degrees!
sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny 
Now maybe that sounds terrible to you all, but trust me...that's when we lose the jackets around here!


----------

